# SETI@Home Wow!-Event  2015



## Terminator_1 (Jul 15, 2015)

SETI.Germany invites all BOINC teams to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2015. It takes place from  15th August, 16.00 UTC, until  29th August 2015, 16.00 UTC.
We cordially ask all team leaders to forward the invitation to their team. Information about the Wow! Race 2015, an exciting race concept and a registration form can be found here:
http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en
SETI.Germany wishes you and your team members much fun with the Wow! Event 2015.

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## Terminator_1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello everyone, only 25 days until the start.SETI.Germany invites all Members and Friends from TechPowerUp to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2015.

Register here:

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?lang=de&lang=en

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

Terminator_1 said:


> Hello everyone, only 25 days until the start.SETI.Germany invites all Members and Friends from TechPowerUp to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2015.
> 
> Register here:
> 
> ...


Good Luck with finding a new WOW signal!! 

As much as I appreciate SETI, I am going to keep crunching for WCG. No disrespect, I am a science geek, too but, I like the work that is currently changing the way we live, via WCG. 

I also have an affinity for this Crunching Team *(The Best Crunching Team in the Universe!)*, and will not test that loyalty.


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello Arjai,thank you for your answer.

SETI.Germany invites Team  TechPowerUp and Friends to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2015.It takes place from 15th August, 16.00 UTC, until 29th August 2015, 16.00 UTC.

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?lang=de&lang=en

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2015)

Terminator_1 said:


> Hello Arjai,thank you for your answer.
> 
> SETI.Germany invites Team  TechPowerUp and Friends to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2015.It takes place from 15th August, 16.00 UTC, until 29th August 2015, 16.00 UTC.
> 
> ...



We usually don't participate in this one as a Team but we will be seeing you at the *WCG Birthday Challenge* that you folks hold every year. That you can count on!


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello Norton,thank you for your answer.When there gives a WCG Challenge this year,we invites your Team.

When some people from your Team join seperate to the Wow Event 2015,can register here:

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?lang=de&lang=en

Everyone is welcome.

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## xvi (Aug 15, 2015)

I'll join in on a few PCs for giggles. Would be nice to stress some GPUs. Is it worth running CPU-only machines or just GPU rigs?


----------

